

Average salary for a Software Program Manager - seshagiric

1. what is the current average salary for a software program manager?<p>2. I have around 8 yrs of exp as a Sr. Dev and now want to move to Program Management. For such cases, any idea of what the avg. salary can be?
======
blurry
glassdoor.com has pretty good info

